# الأمان الصناعي والسلامة الصناعية د.أحمد حلمي زكي



## ahmedzhelmy (6 سبتمبر 2009)

[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]الأمان الصناعي والسلامة الصناعية[/FONT]

[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]الأمان الصناعي والسلامة الصناعية[/FONT]
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]من كتاب / السلامة والصحة المهنية[/FONT]
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]للمؤلف د. أحمد زكي حلمي[/FONT]
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]مستشار المواد الفنية والهندسة سابقا[/FONT]

[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]تمهيد :[/FONT]
رغم التحديات الشرسة التي واجهة أمتنا العربية مع بداية التحول من مجتمع زراعي إلى مجتمع صناعي فقد استطاعت الشعوب بقوة إيمانها وعزيمتها التي لا تلين أن تتغلب على كافة التحديات لإقامة المجتمع الصناعي .
وأمام هذا الإنجاز الضخم كان لابد من توفير الحماية والأمان للعنصر البشري الذي ننظر إليه دائماً انه أثمن عنصر من عناصر الإنتاج , فالأمان الصناعي يعني الظروف الآمنة في أماكن العمل أو ظروف العمل الآمنة . إذ أنه يهدف إلى حماية عناصر ومقومات الإنتاج الأساسية .
ومن هنا تبرز أهمية الأمان الصناعي والرسالة التي نؤديها في المجتمع , حيث أصبح نظاماً تلتزم به جميع المنشآت الصناعية , ومنهج عمل يتعين تفهمه وإتباعه , ويستند هذا النظام إلى أصول عملية وقواعد تعتمد عليها ، تتمثل في أجهزة وهيئات ومنظمات وتشريع تصنع الأحكام الملزمة التنفيذ .
يتعرض هذا الباب مفهوم الأمان الصناعي وأثره على الإنتاج ، والحوادث وأسباب وقوعها والآثار المترتبة عليها ، ونتائج تكرار الحوادث .
ويتناول الإدارات واللجان المختلفة المسؤولة عن تطبـيق قواعد وإرشادات الأمان الصناعي ، ودورها في وضع برامج السلامة الصناعية .



[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]نبـذة تاريخية :[/FONT]
تشير إحدى موسوعات الأمان الصناعي أن بداية ظهور هذا الجانب الهام في حياة العمال والفنيين كان منذ عصور موغلة في التاريخ ، حيث عرفه قدماء المصريين ، وقد دل على ذلك الكتابة والرسوم على أوراق البردي ، وعلى جدران المعابد ، وبين أنقاض ومخلفات قبورهم ، التي تناولت أوصافاً دقيقة وشاملة لبعض الأمراض التي تصيب صناع سن الأسلحة ، نتيجة لاستنشاقهم ذرات الغبار المتطايرة ، حيث كانت تصنع أسلحتهم في ذلك الحين من حجر الجرانيت ، وقد لوحظ أن الغبار يسبب الإصابة بالربو الشعبي ، كما أشارت هذه البرديات أن العازفين على الآلات الموسيقية الضخمة في المعابد الفرعونية يصابون في عمودهم الفقري ، وإصابة الحمالين بالبصاق الدموي بسبب الحمولات الضخمة التي كانوا يحملونها والجري بها.
وعرفت الصحة المهنية في عهد الإغريق والرومان بفضل الفلاسفة والعلماء الذين ظهروا بسبب زيادة حصيلة المعرفة ، والذين وصفوا الأمراض التي تصيب العدائيين كالبصاق الدموي وبعض الأمراض الصناعية كالتشوهات التي تنشأ من بعض منها والتي أشارت إليها برديات الفراعنة .
كما حاول بعض العلماء وضع أسس الرعاية الصحية للعاملين من خلال وضع نظام معين للأغذية مكون من عناصر أساسية هامة .. للمحافظة على هؤلاء الصناع ، وقد عمل العالم الإيطالي برناردو ساماسين على تطوير علم طب الصناعات ، حيث وضع أسس الوقاية من الأمراض المهنية كما بحث وسائل وأساليب علاجها .
تطور الأمان الصناعي وقواعده منذ ذلك التاريخ تطوراً كبيراً .. حيث اشترك وساهم في هذا التطور معظم العلماء في مجالاتهم المختلفة ، إلا أن مفهوم الأمم القديمة لهذا الموضوع يختلف اختلافاً كلياً عن مفهومنا الحالي له ، لكن بفضلهم واهتمامهم وتعرفهم على مسببات الخطر في الصناعات المختلفة ، كان بداية لمعرفة الأمان الصناعي الذي تطور إلى ما وصل إليه في عصرنا الحالي .
الأمان والسـلامة
تظهر الحاجة إلى الأمان والسلامة في كل مجال من مجالات الحياة ، فلاشك إننا جميعاً في حاجة الي الأمان اللازم في المـنزل ، والمدرسة ، والمعهد ، والشارع ، والسيارة ، والطيارة ، والمسـتودع ، والمصنع ، وحتى في الفنادق والمستشفيات … الخ ، حيث كلمة آمـان مشتقـة مـن كلـمة الأمن ، والأمن يعني بث الطمأنينة وتأمين المكان من كافة المخاطر .
هذا يعني أن الحاجة الي الأمان والسـلامة في كل مجال من مجالات الحياة ، ومن ثم فإنه يرتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بوجود الإنسان . ويعتبر المجال الصناعي من أبرز المجالات الذي يظهر فيه الحاجة إلى الأمان لاستمرار العمليات الإنتاجية ، نظراً علي احتوائه علي مخاطر في بعض آلاته ومعداته بنسب أكبر من مجالات الحياة الأخرى . 
علم الأمان الصناعي
علم الأمان الصناعي هو أحد العلوم الحديثة التي لم يبدأ تدريسها كتخصص بذاته إلا منذ خمسون عاماً تقريباً ، وهو العلم الذي يساعد الإنسان علي حماية نفسه في المنشآت الصناعية ، من خلال تجنب المخاطر في أي مجال ، وذلك للحفاظ علي الممتلكات وتجنب حدوث مخاطر وإصابات أو خسائر كبيرة قد تؤدي بالأرواح .
وهذا العلم عبارة عن مجموعة من القوانين واللوائح والإرشادات وضعت لحماية عناصر الإنتاج من الحوادث والأخطار المختلفة .
ولقد عرف علم الأمان الصناعي في المملكة المتحدة ( بريطانيا ) بعلم الإنسان باسم إرجونومكي ERGONOMIC  ، أما في اليونان فقد عرف بجملة مكونة من كلمتين يونانيتين وتعنيان ( العادات وقانون العمل ) ، أما في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فقد عرف علم الأمان الصناعي بالمؤثرات الخارجية علي الإنسانHUMAN FACTORS  ، والموضوعات الأساسية في هذا العلم تنحصر في بحث العلاقة المتبادلة بين الإنسان وقدراته الصحية للتعامل مع الآلات والمعدات ، كما اهتم بالوسط المحيط به ونوع العمل المناسب ، وقد تمت معالجة القصور في هذه الأوجه .
وقد اهتمت معظم دول العالم بصفة عامة والدول الصناعية بصفة خاصة بعلم الأمان الصناعي أو بعلم الإنسان ، حيث أوضحت دراسة في كتاب بعنوان منع الحوادث الصادر عن مكتب العمل الدولي في جنيف عام 1961 م ، أن عدد الحوادث المهنية بالمنشآت الصناعية في أمريكا وبريطانيا فقط ، يفوق أكثر من أربعة أضعاف عدد ضحايا الحرب العالمية الثانية في الفترة ما بين عام 1939 – 1945 م .
الأمان والسلامة الصناعية
يعرف الأمان والسلامة الصناعية INDUSTRIAL SAFETY بأنه عبارة عن تقديم خدمات وتجهيزات لحماية عناصر الإنتاج الثلاثة وأهمها العنصر البشري ، لحمايته من المخاطر في كافة مجالات العمل الصناعية والزراعية والتجارية والخدمية ، ولا يعني تسمية الأمان الصناعي بهذا الاسم لأن المخاطر لا توجـد إلا في الصناعة فقط ، ولكن في الواقع بأن الحوادث يمكن حدوثها في جميع الأعمال ، حيث لا يوجد عمل من الأعمال إلا وتصحبه تعرضات للمخاطر ، ومن ثم فإنه يجـب العمل علي وضع قواعد للوقاية منها ، لذلك فإن أقرب اسم يطلق علي هذا المجال هو ( الأمان وسلامة العاملين ) ، إلا أن الأعمال الصناعية هي الأقرب للمخاطر من غيرها من الأعمال الأخرى لكثرة أجـزاء الآلات المتحركة ، والعدد والمعدات ذات الأجزاء الحادة ، والأبخرة والغازات المتصاعـدة مـن المـواد الكيميائيـة أثناء عمليات التشغيل أو التداول ، هذا بالإضافة إلى المخاطر الناتجة عن التيار الكهربائي ، لذلك أطلق عليه اسم السلامة والصحة المهنية أو الأمان الصناعي .
وقد لا يكون مفهوم السلامة والصحة المهنية أو الأمان الصناعي واضحاً عند الكثيرين ، وقد يفسرونه بأنه عبارة عن ارتداء العمال والفنيين للأدوات الوقائية الشخصية كالخوذة والقفاز والحذاء … وغيرها ، ولكن مفهومه أبعد وأكثر شمولا وبعيداً عن ذلك بكثير ، فهو يتعدي استعمال أدوات الوقاية الشخصية التي يمكن أن تتفادي الإصابات قبل حدوثها ، بل إن السلامة والأمان الصناعي هو إحدى الجوانب الأساسية لعناصر الإنتاج الناجحة ، علماً بأن اكتساب الخبرات والسعي للتدريب مع التطبيق العملي علي كيفية تأمين الأمان والسلامة في مجالات الأعمال المختلفة بأقصى قدر ممكن ، والوقاية من المخاطر قبل حدوثها كلما أمكن ذلك . هو من أهم واجبات السلامة والصحة المهنية أو الأمان الصناعي .
مفهوم الأمان الصناعي
المقصود بالأمان والسلامة الصناعية هو كل إجراء يتخذ للحد أو لتخفيض من حوادث العمل والأمراض المهنية ، أو تقديم وسائل الوقاية والإسعاف مع توفير ظروف مناسبة للعمل . فكلنا نعلم أن من الحوادث الصناعية التي تصيب الفنيين ، منها ما يؤدي إلى الوفاة أو العجز الكلي أو الجزئي أو الي إصابة خطيرة .. هذا بخلاف الألم الذي صاحب الإصابة ، وضياع الوقت والمال ، وتعطيل العمل ، مما يؤدي الي خفض مستوي الإنتاج .
وإذا كنا اليوم مطالبون بالعمل علي زيادة الإنتاج مع الارتفاع بمستوي الجودة بقصد زيادة صادراتنا ، للرفع من مستوي المعيشة . فإن أهم الواجبات هي الحرص علي حماية العاملين من حوادث العمل والإصابات البالغة ، كما نحرص بمواقع العمل علي سلامة الآلات والمعدات والمنتجات المصنعة .
إن تكرار وقـوع الحوادث من بعض الأشخاص .. إذا استبعدنا ( القضاء والقدر ) ترجـع إلى الأشخاص الذين لا يقدرون المسؤولية ، كما ترجـع إلى الحالة النفسية للعاملين والفنيين ومستوي كفاءتهم الإنتاجـية ، وأيضا تصميم الآلات ومواضعها .
تقع الحوادث في المنـشآت الصناعية من خلال أخطاء العاملين أو اللامبالاة ، أو سوء استخدام الآلات والماكينات ، أو عدم تنظيم المكان ، وفيما يلي عرض لأكثر أسباب وقوع الحوادث .
الأمان الصناعي وعلاقته بالإنتاج
إذا استعرضنا تاريخ وتطور الحضارة البشرية في عصورها المختلفة ، لوجدنا أن مؤشـرات التخلف والتطـور يرتبطا ارتباطاً وثيقاً ومباشـراً بمدي ما يستطيع الإنسـان أن يبذله من جهد في أي مجتمع وفي أي عصر من العصور ، بالإضـافة إلى ما يملك تلك المجتمع من ثروات طبيعية ، ومدي محافظته عليها . 
ومن هنا تظهر أهمية الأمان الصناعي ودوره الفعال في حماية الثروات الطبيعية والمادية بصفة عامة ، وحماية الثروات البشرية بصفة خاصة باعتبار أن الإنسان هو حجر الأساس في بناء النمو الاقتصادي بكافة مظاهره . لذلك فإن الدول النامية بصفة خاصة تبذل قصارى جهدها لحماية ثرواتها البشرية والطبيعية وتعمل علي تنميتها وتطويرها . أما إذا أرادت هذه الدول أن تلحق بالتقدم الهائل الذي وصلت إليه الدول الصناعية الكبرى ، فإن أقرب وسيلة إلى ذلك هي إعداد الخطط المنظمة لبرامج الأمان والسلامة التي تسير جنبًا إلى جنب مع خطط التشغيل والإنتاج ، والتي تؤدي في النهاية إلى الانتظام في عمليات التصنيع والإنتاج ، مع الحماية الكاملة لعناصر الإنتاج المختلفة .
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]أهمية الأمان الصناعي : [/FONT]
تعتمد الصناعات المختلفة على عدة مقومات ضرورية منها المواد الأولية ، والآلات والمعدات ، والطاقة الكهربائية ، والأداء البشري ، وتهيئة ظروف عمل آمنة بمكان العمل ، ومن خلال التنسيق بين المقومات المذكورة بأساليب وطرق فنية ، تناسبت هذه المقومات مع بعضها البعض ، وبذلك تمكنت هذه الصناعات من تشغيل وتصنيع منتجاتها بجودة عالية وبأقل جهد وتكلفة ممكنة ، الذي أدي الي تحقيق هدف الصناعة .
لذلك قد إهتم الأمان الصناعي بوضـع مجموعة من القوانين واللوائـح للعمل بها ، وذلك لحمايـة عناصر الإنتاج الثلاثة من المخاطر ، والتي تؤدي الي ما يترتب عليه من زيادة في الإنتاج .. وهذه العناصر هي كالآتي :-

1. القوى البشرية . 
2. الآلات . 
3. المواد . ​
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]أولا : القوى البشرية [/FONT]
القوي البشرية MAN POWER تعني العنصر البشري الذي يتمثل في جميع العاملين ( المهندسين والفنيين والإداريين والعمال ) في الوحدات الصناعية المختلفة ، أي الذين يشكلون العصب الأساسي في دائرة العمليات الصناعية سواء أكانت يدوية أم نصف يدوية أم آلية ، وما يترتب عليه من نتائج بالغة في تعظيم القدرة الإنتاجية ، لذلك فإنه يجب العمل علي منع وقوع الحوادث بقدر المستطاع .
 وقد أولي القائمـين علي الصناعة اهتماماً خاصاً بهذا القطاع وعمل علي منع وقـوع الحوادث ، من خـلال توفر الأدوات والأجهزة الوقائية الآلية أو الشخصية ( الآلات والمعدات التي تحتوي علي أجهزة وقائية تعمل آلياً ، بالإضافة الي أدوات الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين ، كل بما يتناسب مع طبيعة عمله ) هذا بالإضافة الي الدورات والندوات التثـقيفية التي تعرف وتشرح للعاملين أفضل طرق الوقاية من الحوادث والمخاطر التي يمكن حدوثها ، وقد أدي هـذا الجهد الي تهيئة ظروف عمل آمنة في وحـدات التشغيل والإنتاج . من هذا المنطلق فقد اهتم الأمان الصناعي بحماية مقومات الإنتاج بصفة عامة والعنصـر البشـري بصفة خاصة ، وذلك عن طريق الآتي :- 
1. توفير الملابس والأدوات الوقائية الشخصية المناسبة للأعمال المختلفة .
2. توفير العدد اليدوية المناسبة للعمل والتأكد من سلامتها .
3. التدريب الأمثل علي استخدام العدد اليدوية والآلات والمعدات .
4. إحاطة الفنيين بمخاطر العمل وأضراره ، عن طريق إقامة الدورات والندوات التثـقيفية ، بالإضافة الي اللافتات والملصقات الإرشادية .
5. تسوير وحجب مصادر الخطر بالآلات والماكينات ، من خلال وضع وقاء جيد كالأغطية أو الشبكات المعدنية أمام السـيور والتروس والحدافات والأجزاء الخطرة .
6. تهيئة ظروف عمل آمنة مثل مكان متسع ، إضاءة جيدة ، تهوية ، خفض الضوضاء بقدر المستطاع …… الخ .
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]ثانيا : الآلات[/FONT]
يهتم الأمان الصـناعي بالمحافظة على المال العام المتمثل في الآلات والمعدات والأجهزة وما شابه ذلك من التلف والمخـاطر المختلفة باتباع الإرشادات الآتية :- 
1. عـدم إساءة استخدام الآلات والماكينات أو تشغيلها في غير الأغراض المخصـصة لها . 
2. صيانة الآلات والماكينات من خلال إتباع الإرشادات التالية :- 
(أ) صيانة دورية .. ( نظافة الماكينات وتزييتها وخاصة الأسطح الإنزلاقية والمتحركة ، حماية لها وحفاظا على حساسيتها ودقتها ، بالإضافة إلى امتداد لزمن تشغيلها لمدة أطول ) . 
(ب) صيانة طارئة .. ( عند حـدوث أي عطل يجب استدعاء الفني المختص لإصلاح العطب ) . 
(ج) فصل التيار الكهربائي بعد الانتهاء من العمل اليومي .
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]ثالثا : المـواد[/FONT]
يهتم الأمان الصناعي بالمحافظة علي المواد الخام والحصول علي الكفاية الإنتاجية .. أي تطبيق خطة الإنتاج من خلال الحصول علي المنتج المصنع بالكميات والمواصفات المطلوبة في الزمن المحدد وبأقل التكاليف ، وأيضاً المحافظة عليه من التلف والضياع باتباع الآتي :- 
1. التخزين الجيد للمواد الخام والمنتجات المصنعة .
2. العمل علي المحافظة عليهما من التلف والضياع من خلال الوقاية من الحوادث ونشوب الحرائق التي تؤدي إلى خسائر المنشأة ، كما تضيف علي المنتج مبالغ تزيد من تكاليفه .
3. العمل علي عدم توقف الإنتاج لأي سبب من الأسباب ، حيث تتحمل المنشأة وأيضا المنتج مبالغ إضافية نتيجة لذلك . 
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]هدف الأمان الصناعي وأثره علي الإنتاج : [/FONT]
من أهم أهداف الأمان الصناعي هو وتطبيق خطة الإنتاج بنجاح ، والمحافظة علي مقومات الإنتاج الثلاثة ( الأيدي العاملة و الآلات والمواد ) من الحوادث ، حيث وجود حوادث يعني إصابات بعض العاملين .. وبالتالي حدوث أعطال بالآلات وتلف بالمواد ، ويترتب علي هذه الحوادث والإصابات إنفاق مبالغ كبيرة علي علاج المصابين وأيضا لصيانة الآلات التي لحقت بها بعض الأضرار نتيجة لهذه الحوادث . ويمكن توضيح قيمة التكاليف الناتجة عن الحوادث والإصابات في الآتي :- 

1. تكاليف مباشرة .
2. تكاليف غير مباشرة .​
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] أولا : التكاليف المباشرة [/FONT]{0><}0{> <0}
تتمثل التكاليف المباشرة Direct Costs من خلال المصروفات والنفقات علي المصابين والمتضررين في الآتي :-
1. نفقات علاج المصابين .
2. التعويضات والمعاشات .
3. قيمة صيانة التلفيات التي حدثت بالآلات والمعدات .
4. قيمة تلف المواد والمنتجات المصنعة .
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]ثانيا : التكاليف الغير مباشرة [/FONT]<}0{> <0}
تتمثل التكاليف الغير مباشرة INDIRECT COSTS الناتجة عن الحوادث في انخفاض الإنتاج نتيجة للساعات والأيام الضائعة ، ويمكن حساب هذه التكاليف من خلال الآتي :-
1. الزمن الضائع للمصابين بسبب توقفهم عن العمل .
2. الساعات الضائعة لزملاء المصابين بسبب عدم تأديتهم لأعمالهم ، أو لانخفاض إنتاجهم نتيـجة للهزة النفسية ورد الفعل لهم عند حدوث الإصابات الناتجة عن الحوادث .
3. الزمن الضائع نتيجة لتوقف العمل بسبب الحادث .
4. انخفاض كفاءة العامل المصاب بعد علاجه من الإصابة ، وبالتالي انخفاض الإنتاج.
5. غرامات التأخير والمصاريف القضائية بسبب عدم تسلم المنتـجات في المواعيد المحددة . 
وقد قامت مجموعة من المهندسـين ومجموعة أخري من خـبراء المحاسبـة بعمل دراسة تفصيلية للتكاليف الغير مباشرة للحوادث المختلفة ، فوجدوا إن قيمتها تصل الي ما بين أربع أضعاف إلى عشر أضعاف قيمة التكاليف المباشرة . 
الأمر الذي يحتم وقوف المسؤولين بالمنشآت الصناعية وأصحاب الأعمال علي الحقائق الخافية ، والتي قد تكون حافزا لهم علي تطبيق قواعد وإرشادات الأمان الصناعي لمنع وقوع الحوادث والإصابات ، وبالتالي سير العمل في جو يسوده الأمان والطمأنينة ، والذي يؤدي في النهاية إلى نجاح خطة الإنتاج .
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
العملية التنظيمية للسلامة الصناعية
التنظيم للأمن والسلامة الصناعية ما هو إلا تخطيط للحصول علي مساندة العاملين بالمنشأة لتجنب الحوادث ، وقد أظهر تحليل تقارير الأمان والسلامة في بعض المنشآت أن هناك عناصر أساسـية يبني عليها أي نظام للسلامة وهي كالآتي :-
1. القيادة الإدارية : من خلال توزيع المسؤوليات .
2. توزيع المسؤولية : من خلال مدير إدارة الأمان الصناعي ـ مسئولي العمليات ـ المشرفين ـ اللجان .
3. ظروف العمل : وهو دور المشرفين ـ المراجعة الهندسية ـ المشتريات .
4. التدريب في مجال الأمان والسلامة : من خلال إعداد وإقامة الدورات التدريبية للعاملين والمشرفين .
5. تسجيل الحوادث : أي تسجيل الإصابات ـ كتابة التقارير ـ قياس النتائج .
6. النظم الطبية والإسعافات الأولية : تعني الفحص الطبي ـ علاج الإصابات ـ خدمات الإسعافات الأولية .
7. المسؤولية الفردية من قبل العاملين : تعني تدريب العاملين ، ورغبتهم في توفير ظروف عمل آمنة .
وتعتبر هذه العناصر هي المحور الأساسي في منع الحوادث في المنشآت الصناعية ، بغض النظر عن حجم النشاط الذي تقوم به تلك المؤسسة .
أما الاختلاف الأساسي بين منشأة وأخري ، فإنه يظهر في الأساليب المتبعة في تطبيق برامج وأساليب الأمان والسلامة طبقا لنوع الصناعة وحجم المنشأة .
* * * * * * * * * * *
مع تمنياتي لجميع العاملين في المجال الصناعي بالصحة والعمل في بيئة آمة يسودها الأمان والطمأنينة. 
د. أحمد زكي حلمي
E-mail : **********​


----------



## sayed00 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

وفيت دكتور احمد

رمضان كريم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

أهلاً وسهلاً بك د أحمد
أولاً آسف على حذف الايميل فهو يتم بشكل آلي من قبل السيرفر
دكتورنا العزيز أنت غني عن التعريف وشرف كبير لنا مشاركتك معنا
ونتمنى منك دوام مشاركتنا وإتحافنا من بعض ما عندك من أمور السلامة التي أنت من الخبراء المتميزين فيها في الوطن العربي
ولك مؤلفات هامة تشهد بذلك
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (9 سبتمبر 2009)

إلى الأستاذة المهندس / غسان خليل .. مشرف قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية
 سلامي وتحياتي .. وبعد ،،
أولا وقيل كل شيء أشكرك على أسلوبك المهذب وكلماتك الرقيقة والمدح المبالغ فيه، أما بخصوص ظهور الإيميل في مشاركتي السابقة، فهذا يرجع إلى عدم خبرتي في مثل هذه المشاركات .. وإنني أعتذر عن هذا الموقف المخجل. 
ثانيا : طبعا حضرتك عارف إنني لي مشاركة سابقة، هذا بالإضافة إلى مشاركات مع بعض الأقسام بموضوعات فنية وهندسية، ولي الرغبة في إضافة عدة موضوعات أخرى، علما بأن هذه الموضوعات تتخللها أشكال ورسومات هندسية.
والسؤال : ما هي طريقة إرسال المواضيع التي تحتوي على بعض الأشكال والرسوم الهندسية.
أرجو الرد على برسالة على بريدي الآتي :-
************
 مع تحياتي لكم وإلى جميع العاملين بملتقى المهندسين العرب،
د. أحمد زكي حلمي​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 سبتمبر 2009)

دكتورنا الغالي:
أهلاً وسهلاً بك
أرسلت رسالة خاصة لك بالآتي:
أفضل طريقة برأيي لوضع ملف يحتوي على رسومات وصور توضيحية هو بكتابة هذا الملف ومعه صوره على الوورد مباشرة أو تحويل إلى ملف pdf ومن ثم:
- ضغط أيقونة موضوع جديد
- وضع ملخص بسيط عن الموضوع في خانة المشاركة
- وضع الملف الأساسي على شكل ملف مرفق عن طريق الضغط على أيقونة ملفات مرفقة وارفاقه

ونتمنى الاستفادة من علمك وخبرتك الواسعتين
مع تحياتي


----------



## hammhamm44 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssss 4 alllllllllllllllll


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (12 يناير 2010)

بحث رائع وموضوع جميل .. بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد زكي
مع تحياتي ،،
م.أحمد خيري


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد زكي وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
فنحن محتاجين أبحاث مثل هذه الموضوعات المتميزة لكي تثرى بها المكتبة العربية الهندسية التي تعانى من النقص الشديد في مثل هذه الموضوعات​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## ebada1984 (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم


من فضلكم ياجماعه لو ممكن حد يفيدني ويعطيني عنوان الشركات التي تطبق نظام الامن الصناعي في مصر 

انا بفضل الله حاصل على دورة الاوشا من الجامعه الاميركيه وعاوز اتدرب عملي في الشركات 

ارجو الرد

تقبلو تحياتي


[email protected]

محمد عباده
0129823368


----------



## دكتورالشافعي (16 مارس 2010)

استاذنا الجليل جزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك الرائعة في هذا المجال ولقد استفدنا كثيرا من كتبك. ونحن في انتظار المزيد.


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

*أستاذي الفاضل الدكتور / أحمد زكي**
أعرفك بأنني معجبة جدا بطريقة عرضك للموضوعات المختلفة وأسلوبك الجميل والسهل المتميز جعلنا نستوعب هذا الموضوع جيدا**.
، لذلك إنني أتقدم لكم بالشكر الجزيل ،** وأتمنى أن تعرض لنا المزيد من الموضوعات من مؤلفاتك المتميزة**.
بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة واللاحقة في ميزان حسناتك**.
تلميذتك التي تستفيد من مؤلفاتك وموضوعاتك**
شيماء شريف*​


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (12 مايو 2010)

أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الممتاذ .
مع تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
م.صلاح محمود


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (5 يوليو 2010)

هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الهامة التي تخص قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية ، 
لذلك أرجو تثبيت هذا الموضوع .
مع تحياتي للدكتور أحمد زكي ، 
وتحياتي لمشرف القسم.
م.حــــماده


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (5 يوليو 2010)

هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الهامة التي تخص ​قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية ،​لذلك أرجو تثبيت هذا الموضوع .
مع تحياتي للدكتور أحمد زكي ، 
وتحياتي لمشرف القسم.
م.حــــماده​


----------



## م.علي أحمد (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
م.على أحمد على


----------



## ronahi (22 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (25 مارس 2014)

شكراجزيلااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

